# Buying whole Computer, Budget 80K approx.



## TigerKing (Feb 18, 2017)

*I did lot of research on finding and editing this post on mobile.
So, Please Respect My Work. 
Please take your time, read all the points and help accordingly.*

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
*Ans*: Basic graphic softwares like Adobe Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign etc. And Gimp. Don't know much about future softwares in graphic design advance course.
Solidworks, AutoCAD, ETAP, MINITAB these mechanical engineering related softwares should work.
Also video audio encoding, handbrake, staxrip, audacity, fobber2000, FFmpeg, SoX, speak, etc.
Android Programming, JDK, python, VMWare, NetBeans.
Casual gaming. New Games mostly. FIFA 17, 18 (whenever available)
I haven't played many games. But played FIFA 2007 most of the times on old Pentium D820 processor.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
*Ans*: I have decided ₹80000 approx for 8-10 years of use at max. (After computer become useless for working, I will use it as a backup machine or etc to make it last for 8-10 years, this is how lower middle lower class people thinks  )
Buying whole computer cabinet + monitor + keyboard mouse + headset with Mic + gaming pad/mat.

3. Planning to overclock?
*Ans*: No.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
*Ans*: Windows 7/10 x64 as main OS.
Ubuntu, Linux and other open source as secondary.

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
*Ans*: 2TB. I am confused with one 2TB or two 1TB HDD.
(Please tell me proper partition size for all drives and how much drive should I create?)

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
*Ans*: Yes. Confusion about size. But 20” above and below 25”.
FHD, LED, IPS (what about glare problem?/sunlight reflection?)
I have 32" FHD LED IPS TV, but it has glare problem. Otherwise everything all right.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
*Ans*: Buying whole new computer. Need all parts. Suggest all parts in budget.
I have 10 year old Keyboard & Mouse PS/2 (not USB). Are these supported by new motherboard you are suggesting? (But still suggest new keyboard mouse in budget)
I have extra 120 GB HDD. This 10 year old HDD will work with system you are mentioning.
Will I get extra power cable and data cable for this internal SATA 120GB HDD.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
*Ans*: This Sunday or next week. On which days computer shops on Lamington road are closed?

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
*Ans*: Never built a desktop. 
But I disassembled and assembled many times, while cleaning and regular maintenance of old PC. Also applied thermal grease etc etc. Please suggest video tutorials, it will ensure more safety and extra details.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
*Ans*: Locally. Lamington Road, Mumbai. I will buy all main computer parts Locally. I can buy small stuffs online, which are not available locally.
I know PrimeAGBG, PCWorld shops.
Please suggest more shops on Lamington.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
*Ans*: Yes. Many things. Please answer all one by one.

*Buying Help -*
While buying how to avoid getting fake, overpriced product?
Other than main product, what else do I get in the box or what should I look for in the box?
Is it necessary to go with elder person/parent for bargaining and avoiding fraud, overpriced product?

*Computer Management Help -*
Please guide me about cable management. Which accessories, clips, ties do I need for cable management? Or cable management kit? So I can buy it locally.
Cabinet lighting strips are necessary or just for show off?
Do I need extra cabinet fans? Or boxed cabinet have fans, which are good in ventilation, air flow etc? What about fan Filter?

*Computer Cleaning Help - (Hardware)*
How do I maintain computer? Keep it clean, dust free? What should I buy, Air blower, Vacuum Cleaner or anything else? Or should I buy Compressed Air Spray (Dust Off)? Or buy whole Computer Cleaning Kit?
What else I need to do for keeping hardware safe, long term usable and maintained?

*Computer Help - (Software)*
What other softwares are necessary/mandatory/required, other than Anti-Virus, Security?

*Monitor Help -*
Do I need Screen/Eye Protector, Anti Glare, Privacy Protector, Screen Guard or else for monitor?
How do I keep monitor clean, dust free, long-term usable? What about its security, safety?

*GPU Help -*
Never used any GPU.
How to keep it safe, secure and maintained for long term use?

*Warranty, Guarantee, Service Centre Help -*
Please provide warranty for every components you mention.
Also online warranty registration link and procedure to avail warranty.
Do tell Authorised Service Centre for each components (in warranty) in Mumbai.
(Extra - Western Digital authorised service centre for portable HDD or any good service centre in Mumbai?)

*Anything else you like to suggest or add?*

_*Please provide price update on buying day.
(I will also request price update on the buying day in the morning. Please reply at that time)*_

*Rig 80k (Made it by looking others post. Please make perfect rig in budget)*

*CPU* - Intel Core i5 7600 - ₹18000/
Intel Core i5 7500 - ₹16000
(Confusion)
*CPU COOLER* - Stock
*MOBO* - Gigabyte GA-B250M-D3H - ₹7500
*RAM* - Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB DDR4 2400Mhz (CMK8GX4M1A2400C16R) - ₹4500
Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB DDR4 2400Mhz C14R - ₹?
Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB DDR4 2400Mhz C15R - ₹?
(Red, Black, Blue) - ?
(Confusion)
*PSU -* Seasonic S12II 520 - ₹5500/
Seasonic M12II 520 EVO - ₹5700
(Confusion)
I have seen this PSU suggested for 2015, 2016, 2017 year builds in this forum. No improvement?
One of my Professor said, "If you look properly there are no innovations in electrical instruments comparing electronics. We are still using same Transformers and Motors which are used in 80s 90s"
*GPU* - 
ZOTAC GeForce® GTX 1060 3GB AMP! Edition (ZT-P10610E-10M) - ₹17000
ZOTAC GeForce® GTX 1060 3GB (ZT-P10610A-10L) - ₹18000
ZOTAC GeForce® GTX 1060 Mini (ZT-P10600A-10L) - ₹21000
ZOTAC GeForce® GTX 1060 AMP! Edition (ZT-P10600B-10M) - ₹23000
(Or any else GPU, but should fit in budget) 
(Why mentioned zotac?- comparatively low price of 1060 GPU)
Also explain me difference in 3GB and 6GB version GPU and how it will affect monitor you mentioned.
*HDD* - WD Caviar Blue 2TB (WD20EZRZ) - ₹5300/
Seagate BarraCuda 2TB (ST2000DM006) - ₹5300
*DISK DRIVE* - DVD Burner Internal Optical Drive - ₹1000
(I was using LG earlier but not working now)
*CABINET* - Antec Mid Tower ATX GX200 Window Black - ₹3000/
Corsair Mid Tower ATX - SPEC 1 - ₹3400/
Antec Mid Tower ATX GX200 Window Black - ₹3800
(Confusion) (Or any good ventilation, air flow in/out, less dust)
*MONITOR* - (Confusion as there are many) Anti Glare, FHD, IPS LED? 20 inch above only.
*KEYBOARD* - Any (No lights if possible)
*MOUSE* - Any (No lights if possible)
*MOUSE PAD/MAT* - Suggest any Good but VFM (fits in budget and good with mouse)
(Confusion, Full Keyboard-Mouse Pad or only Mouse Pad)
*THERMAL COMPOUND/GREASE/PASTE* - ?
*Ethernet LAN Patch RJ45 Cat 6 (or 5e) Cable 10 Meter* -
*HEADSET with MIC* - Any good Over The Head, Over The Ear (8-9 hours on ear, playing/not playing)
*HDMI Cable* -

*(Total 80k for above. If possible save money for buying extras)

Extras: (Suggest VFM) (Needed or not?) (Online shopping if competitive pricing compare to local)

Game Pad -
Air Blower/Computer Vacuum Cleaner - 
            Compressed Air Spray - Dust Off Spray
            Computer Cleaning Kit - 
LED Strips -
Cabinet Fans - 
Fan Filter
Cable Zip Tie/Twist Tie/U Shape Twist Tie/Loop Tie - ₹100
            Cable Tie Plastic/Steel - ₹100
            Computer Cable Management Kit -
Monitor Screen/Eye Protector -Monitor Anti Glare Screen -
            Monitor Privacy Protector -
            Monitor Screen Guard -
*
_*Please mention product name, code, model no. and price for exact product purchase.

Please provide price update on buying day.
(I will also request price update on the buying day in the morning. Please reply at that time)
*_

*Electricity Consumption:*
How do I calculate daily/monthly electricity consumption for suggested rig? (Units) (electricity bill units)
1. 10 hours gaming daily
2. 10 hours normal use daily
3. 5 hours gaming 5 hours normal daily
4. 24 hours only internet downloading
5. Maximum and minimum units consumption per hour
In other words, how much monthly electricity bill increases by this computer.

*I did lot of research on finding and editing this post on mobile.
So, Please Respect My Work. 
Please take your time, read all the points and help accordingly.*

Thank you.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 18, 2017)

Budget -81.2K

Intel Core i5 7500 -16000,
Gigabyte GA-B250M-D3H -7500,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz -4500,
WD Caviar Blue 2TB -6000,
Seasonic M12II 520w -5700,
Crucial MX300 275GB SSD -5000,
Asus 24D3ST DVD/RW -1000,
Zotac GTX1060 6GB Amp -23000,
LG 22MP68VQP 22" (FreeSync)LED IPS -8700,
Antec GX300 -3500,
Logitech MK200 -800.
Total -81,200.

You can replace the nvidia GPU with AMD GPU.

HIS RX480 8GB IceQ X2 Roaring Turbo -23000.
OR
Sapphire RX480 8GB Nitro+ -24000.

CyberPower BU1000-IN 1kv UPS -4000.

If my PC which is almost like yours is in my signature is ran 10hours daily we get 2k as power bill or else if I don't use it at all or use it occasionally for 1hour every 2 days we get .6k as power bill.


Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Feb 18, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> If my PC which is almost like yours is in my signature is ran 10hours daily we get 2k as power bill or else if I don't use it at all or use it occasionally for 1hour every 2 days we get .6k as power bill.


Holy mackrel! 
It never crossed my mind when I was thinking of upgrade. Mine runs more than 10hrs a day (say 25 days a month), that translates about 50 units of electricity/month.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 18, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Budget -81.2K
> 
> Intel Core i5 7500 -16000,
> Gigabyte GA-B250M-D3H -7500,
> ...



I don't need SSD.
Keyboard mouse not good.
Here is what I decided

CPU - Intel Core i5 7500 - ₹16000
CPU COOLER - Stock
MOBO - Gigabyte GA-B250M-D3H - ₹7500
RAM - Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB DDR4 2400Mhz (CMK8GX4M1A2400C16R) - ₹4000
PSU - Seasonic M12II 520 EVO - ₹5200
GPU - ZOTAC GeForce® GTX 1060 6GB AMP! Edition (ZT-P10600B-10M) - ₹22500
HDD - WD Caviar Blue 2TB (WD20EZRZ) - ₹5000
DISK DRIVE - Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD Burner Internal Optical Drive (OEM) - ₹1000
CABINET - Corsair Carbide Series Spec - 01 ATX Mid Tower Red LED (CC-9011050-WW) - ₹3000/
Antec Mid Tower ATX GX200 Window Black - ₹3000/
Antec Mid Tower ATX GX300 Window Black - ₹3000
MONITOR - LG Gaming Monitor IPS LED 22MP68VQ-P with AMD FreeSync - ₹8500
KEYBOARD/Mouse - Cooler Master Mem-chanical Gaming Keyboard & Mouse Combo Devastator II Blue Backlight (SGB-3030-KKMF1-US) - ₹3000
MOUSE PAD/MAT - Steelseries QcK (63004) - ₹800/
Asus Cerberus - ₹1200
THERMAL COMPOUND/GREASE/PASTE -  ₹500
Ethernet LAN Patch RJ45 Cat 6 (or 5e) Cable 10 Meter - ₹150
High Speed HDMI Cable without Ethernet - ₹200
Total = ₹80k below

GPU - 6GB and 3GB difference for LG FHD Monitor.

Antec gx200 is discontinued by antec.
Corsair Carbide Series Spec - 01 is on top list and the Antec GX300.

Mouse Mat - suggest good one I can spend upto ₹1000 if needed.
Steelseries QcK (63004) - ₹800
Asus Cerberus - ₹1200 (little pricey)
I wanted big size but they are too costly.

Suggest good Thermal Grease/Compound below ₹500. I had bad experience with ₹50 thermal compound.

I can't calculate total power usage of this computer. Wattage at full load, normal load, no load?

And what about this?


> *Buying Help -*
> While buying how to avoid getting fake, overpriced product?
> Other than main product, what else do I get in the box or what should I look for in the box?
> Is it necessary to go with elder person/parent for bargaining and avoiding fraud, overpriced product?
> ...





> *Extras: (Suggest VFM) (Needed or not?) (Online shopping if competitive pricing compare to local)
> 
> Game Pad -
> Air Blower/Computer Vacuum Cleaner -
> ...


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 18, 2017)

nac said:


> Holy mackrel!
> It never crossed my mind when I was thinking of upgrade. Mine runs more than 10hrs a day (say 25 days a month), that translates about 50 units of electricity/month.


How you calculated it?
No load, full load?
Can you help in calculating this specs I mentioned above?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 18, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> How you calculated it?
> No load, full load?
> Can you help in calculating this specs I mentioned above?


By using this calculator:OuterVision Power Supply Calculator

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 19, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> By using this calculator:OuterVision Power Supply Calculator
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 K6 Power using Tapatalk


#4 post

Please Reply.


----------



## nac (Feb 19, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> How you calculated it?


That was based on my electricity bill.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 19, 2017)

Do I need extra fans for Antec GX 300, 200 and Corsair spec 1? fan filters? LED strips?

For LG 22MP68VQ-P, do I need Screen/eye protector? Privacy Guard? Screen guard? Etc?

*mdcomputers.in/index.php?route=product/product&path=81&product_id=3210
₹268
^this product contains 4  fans or just 1?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 19, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Do I need extra fans for Antec GX 300, 200 and Corsair spec 1? fan filters? LED strips?
> 
> For LG 22MP68VQ-P, do I need Screen/eye protector? Privacy Guard? Screen guard? Etc?
> 
> ...


Yes you need at least 2 extra fans for Corsair SPEC-01 because it comes equipped with 1 led fan.

LED strips are for show only.

For the monitor there is no need for any screen guards.

Better get Cooler Master Extra Flow or Jet Flow 120mm LED fans as they move more air than those specified above.

The above fan is 1 number only. Not 4.

Sent from my Lenovo K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 19, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yes you need at least 2 extra fans for Corsair SPEC-01 because it comes equipped with 1 led fan.
> 
> LED strips are for show only.
> 
> ...



Ok. But I am thinking to buy 4 fans.
MasterFan Pro pressure balance flo, JetFlo, XtraFlo, all are great but costly.
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170219/f585a81d0fe7c10954eaa63a4f485d98.jpg
What to do? I wanted 4 fans 1 back, 2 above and 1 front (LED). Please help.
All you mentioned are pricey. Do I really need that much?
How to know which for intake which for exhaust?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 19, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Ok. But I am thinking to buy 4 fans.
> MasterFan Pro pressure balance flo, JetFlo, XtraFlo, all are great but costly.
> *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170219/f585a81d0fe7c10954eaa63a4f485d98.jpg
> What to do? I wanted 4 fans 1 back, 2 above and 1 front (LED). Please help.
> ...


Regarding Corsair SPEC-01, you can place 2 x120mm front intake fans & 1 x 120mm rear exhaust fan. Other than that, you cannot place any more fans on the top because of the placement of the motherboard. There is not much space between the Mobo & cabinet. You might break a Ram slot because I tried.

I use Cooler Master Sickleflow 120mm fans in the front. The fan which comes bundled with the cabby is placed as rear exhaust fan.

You don't need more fans as you are not overclocking.

Sent from my Lenovo K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 19, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Regarding Corsair SPEC-01, you can place 2 x120mm front intake fans & 1 x 120mm rear exhaust fan. Other than that, you cannot place any more fans on the top because of the placement of the motherboard. There is not much space between the Mobo & cabinet. You might break a Ram slot because I tried.
> 
> I use Cooler Master Sickleflow 120mm fans in the front. The fan which comes bundled with the cabby is placed as rear exhaust fan.
> 
> ...



I also found out that thing, for more fans you need Fan Splitter.
Some says Fan Splitter can divide speed. Is it true?
I also found out that motherboard have only 3 sys fans port and 1 cpu fan. So 1 port for bundled fan and I need extra 2 fans for remaining 2 ports.

What to do with place left open at top? How to close it? Dust might enter. Use normal paper or buy something?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 19, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> I also found out that thing, for more fans you need Fan Splitter.
> Some says Fan Splitter can divide speed. Is it true?
> I also found out that motherboard have only 3 sys fans port and 1 cpu fan. So 1 port for bundled fan and I need extra 2 fans for remaining 2 ports.
> 
> What to do with place left open at top? How to close it? Dust might enter. Use normal paper or buy something?


Fan splitter or 4 pin PWM y splitter is enough.
I use the same y fan splitters to connect 2 fans with 1 Mobo fan input port.

As for top fan placement, naturally dust enters from all perforated holes of the cabinet but only thing to do is to clean the cabby every 3 months or so.

Link:Generic 5Pcs 9inch 3 Pin Female to 2 Male PC Fan Power Y Cable Splitter Exten...-14010701MG Generic 5Pcs 9inch 3 Pin Female to 2 Male PC Fan Power Y Cable Splitter Exten...-14010701MG: Amazon.in: Electronics

Sent from my Lenovo K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 20, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Fan splitter or 4 pin PWM y splitter is enough.
> I use the same y fan splitters to connect 2 fans with 1 Mobo fan input port.
> 
> As for top fan placement, naturally dust enters from all perforated holes of the cabinet but only thing to do is to clean the cabby every 3 months or so.
> ...



As of now I will use 1 pre-installed fan and buy 2 extra fans. Let's see what happens next. After that if needed more I will ask.

Every after 3 months cleaning reminder set..

Do I get seperate bill for every purchased item? Or I have to ask for it?
Because you told earlier about zotac extended warranty.

GX200 (2 front LED fans)
GX300 (1 front and 1 rear LED fan)
And Corsair Spec 01 (only 1 front LED fan) (availablity problem in some stores)
Which will be great??
So confusion. Included Fan quality isn't mentioned or known. So what should I do?

Which cabinet will be better from these 3, for all components you suggested?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 20, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> As of now I will use 1 pre-installed fan and buy 2 extra fans. Let's see what happens next. After that if needed more I will ask.
> 
> Every after 3 months cleaning reminder set..
> 
> ...


Antec GX200 is 2.7k, Antec GX300 is 3k & Corsair SPEC-01 is 3.5k

Out of the above 3 Corsair is best since it's fan is also silent & pushes more air.

There 1 another cabinet by name, Deepcool Dukase V2 @ 4.8k which has superb built quality and you can add 5 x 120mm fans to it. It comes with 1 fan pre-installed.

If you buy all components from one shop, you will get 1 bill otherwise not.




Sent from my Lenovo K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 20, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Antec GX200 is 2.7k, Antec GX300 is 3k & Corsair SPEC-01 is 3.5k
> 
> Out of the above 3 Corsair is best since it's fan is also silent & pushes more air.
> 
> ...


Ok. But if Corsair not available then which should I buy? GX200 or GX300. Both are same just more space in GX300.

Deepcool cabinet is costly.

1 bill for whole build right? No bill for single component?
"Otherwise not." - Meaning???

What extra things I will get with main product box? Like in cpu box I get cooler + processor.
What about others?
Motherboard, RAM, GPU, PSU, Cabinet, HDD, Disk Drive, Monitor, Keyboard Mouse.
Final list
CPU - i5 7500
GPU - Zotac 1060 6GB AMP
Mobo - Gigabyte 250m d3h
RAM - Corsair vengeance DDR4 2400mhz
PSU - seasonic M12II 520
HDD - WD caviar blue 2TB
Optical Drive - Asus 24d3st DVD/RW
Monitor - LG 22mp68vq-p
Keyboard/Mouse - CM Devastator II Blue
Mouse Pad/Mat - SteelSeries QcK

Please tell me what I get inside the box apart from main product.

Please guide me about cable management. Or proper video with same configuration.

What you use for cleaning Computer dust?
Air blower, Vacuum Cleaner, Compressed Air Spray (Dust Off) or anything else? Or Computer Cleaning Kit?

Please suggest more shops on Lamington.
PrimeAGBG home delivery possible?
Or should I go there and buy all by myself?
On Google map I found these many with good rating.
PrimeAGBG, PCGuide, Computer Selection, Cybersites India Technologies Pvt Ltd., Visha World, Digicomp, Monarch Infotech.

   [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]    [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]   [MENTION=138367]TheSloth[/MENTION]   [MENTION=163350]ZTR[/MENTION] [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]
Help needed...


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 22, 2017)

You will get all the regular stuffs like wires and all apart from the main product. You can check all that online too. I am not sure about out-of-the-box things. [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] can surely say about this.

Dont use vaccum cleaner!!!!!!! Blower and cleaning kit should be fine. Or you can get those USB fans, guess they would also work fine. 
You can buy from PrimeAGBG, more familiar name. buy it locally if you dont have patience to wait for your products to arrive.

Final list also looks good.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 23, 2017)

Gaming Config:
CPU - Intel Core i5 7500,
MB - Gigabyte GA-B250M-D3H,
RAM - Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz,
GPU - Zotac GTX1060 6GB AMP,
PSU - Seasonic M12II 520w,
HDD - WD Caviar Blue 2TB,
ODD - Asus 24D3ST DVD/RW,
Monitor - LG 22MPVQ-P 22" LED IPS,
KB/Mouse - Cooler Master Devastator II Blue,
Mouse Pad - SteelSeries QcK.

The above config is Okay.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 23, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Gaming Config:
> CPU - Intel Core i5 7500,
> MB - Gigabyte GA-B250M-D3H,
> RAM - Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz,
> ...


I was about to post final config.

Detailed config and price update from PrimeAGBG.

CPU - Intel Core i5 7500 - ₹16388
CPU COOLER - Stock
MOBO - Gigabyte GA-B250M-D3H - ₹7592
RAM - Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB DDR4 2400Mhz (CMK8GX4M1A2400C16R) - ₹4484
PSU - Seasonic M12II 520 EVO - ₹5775
GPU - ZOTAC GeForce® GTX 1060 6GB AMP! Edition (ZT-P10600B-10M) - ₹23474
HDD - WD Caviar Blue 2TB (WD20EZRZ) - ₹5550
ODD - Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD Burner Internal Optical Drive (OEM) - ₹1000
CABINET - Corsair Carbide Series Spec - 01 ATX Mid Tower Red LED (CC-9011050-WW) - ₹3400/
MONITOR - LG Gaming Monitor IPS LED 22MP68VQ-P with AMD FreeSync - ₹8799
KEYBOARD/Mouse - Cooler Master Mem-chanical Gaming Keyboard & Mouse Combo Devastator II Blue Backlight (SGB-3030-KKMF1-US) - ₹3399
MOUSE PAD/MAT - Steelseries QcK (63004) - ₹850/
THERMAL COMPOUND/GREASE/PASTE - Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Compound - ₹425
Ethernet LAN Patch RJ45 Cat 6 (or 5e) Cable 10 Meter - ₹150
High Speed HDMI Cable with Ethernet - Storite 1.5 Metre Super Slim High Speed HDMI Male to HDMI Male Cable with Ethernet Full HD 1080p - ₹100
Cabinet Fan 120mm - CM JetFlo 120 Red Led (R4-JFDP-20PR-R1) - ₹970
CM JetFlo (R4-JFNP-20PK-R1) (Dark, No LED) - ₹970

Total - ₹83327
Going above 80k I will ask for discounts.

Corsair carbide spec 1, Seasonic M12II, mouse pad not available in PrimeAGBG site.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 23, 2017)

Skip Cooler Master Mem-chanical Gaming Keyboard & Mouse Combo Devastator II Blue Backlight (SGB-3030-KKMF1-US) - ₹3399

Get a Logitech G102 mouse and Logitech G105 keyboard (or TVS-E Gold if you want a cheap mechanical keyboard).


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 23, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Skip Cooler Master Mem-chanical Gaming Keyboard & Mouse Combo Devastator II Blue Backlight (SGB-3030-KKMF1-US) - ₹3399
> 
> Get a Logitech G102 mouse and Logitech G105 keyboard (or TVS-E Gold if you want a cheap mechanical keyboard).



Ok.

G102?. Looks good. Liked it. Thanks for suggestion.
G102 - ₹1700
G105 - ₹2500
Total - ₹4200
It's little overpriced for me. All parts are already above budget 80k (~83k).

I don't have any choice but as per softwares (graphic design) and little (future games, FIFA) gaming mentioned in main post, I need good long-term keyboard mouse. Prodigy Mouse looks really good. More DPI will be good for graphic designing, right? (Is it released this year? Not listed on PrimeAGBG)

How you find recent keyboard mouse releases?

Can you suggest other keyboard below 2k?


----------



## Vish2a9l (Feb 23, 2017)

If you haven't purchased the computer yet, might I suggest you to wait for Ryzen? It's coming out on 2nd March in India and it's available for pre order on PrimeABGB.

Follow this: Buy Online CPU (Processor) | CPU (Processor) Price in India | CPU (Processor) Online Pirc


----------



## ZTR (Feb 23, 2017)

Vish2a9l said:


> If you haven't purchased the computer yet, might I suggest you to wait for Ryzen? It's coming out on 2nd March in India and it's available for pre order on PrimeABGB.
> 
> Follow this: Buy Online CPU (Processor) | CPU (Processor) Price in India | CPU (Processor) Online Pirc


Only RyZen 7 is coming for now which stars at 26k which is higher than what his i5 is costing


Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## mvk3772 (Feb 23, 2017)

A silly Question! 


How long does it take , With past - future - current situations  For Ryzen to have A Significant Price Drop!? 

EDIT : I take back my Question. It is not right 
Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## gta5 (Feb 23, 2017)

- Don't skip SSD .. with the types of programmes you want to run you will experience slowdowns because of Slow I/O 

- for CAD and other professional designing  purposes , Gaming GPU's are not preferred .. Nvidia Quadro or Amd Firepro GPU are preferred
research more on this and see what suits your needs which GPU would be better..you may not need now but need them in future 

-  I would say get a cheaper GPU and spend the savings on Ryzen 7  if you want your system to last long...  as handbrake and Video/audio encoding + build/compile times  would greatly benefit from more Cores and threads.. maybe get a gpu later .. I am only hesitating to fully recommend this is because of support for Amd virtualization extension .. Android Studio emulator doesn't officially support it but now AMD is back in the game , they will have to support it sooner or later ..  not sure about your other programmes.. 

P.s -i could be wrong in my suggestion so take it with a grain of salt, just few points i wanted to mention .. consult with other experts/professionals


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 23, 2017)

For all late repliers.. thank you for replying..
I have to buy this build before March.
 [MENTION=134226]Vish2a9l[/MENTION],
I know that, I always check that site in morning for price update. It's R7 processors, even higher prices than i5. They computer compete with i7.
 [MENTION=325311]mvk3772[/MENTION],
Sorry mate, but please don't flood my post. I don't have computer, laptop to check this site. Doing all this on mobile from 2 weeks.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 23, 2017)

gta5 said:


> - Don't skip SSD .. with the types of programmes you want to run you will experience slowdowns because of Slow I/O
> 
> - for CAD and other professional designing  purposes , Gaming GPU's are not preferred .. Nvidia Quadro or Amd Firepro GPU are preferred
> research more on this and see what suits your needs which GPU would be better..you may not need now but need them in future
> ...


 [MENTION=308059]gta5[/MENTION]
-reason I skipped SSD as of now it's basic graphic designing course. And class said don't buy anything bigger and SSD. Buy it later when you find it slow for basic graphic design.
- CAD, and that mechanical stuff is degree related. And I don't think it's professional. That is why I did not asked for Quadro Firepro. Ok for future, but I don't think that person (in family) will use these softwares again.
- that's a good idea. Buying GPU later. But its one time buy only. No upgrades and addition again, only SSD as of now. Audio video encoding is not primary purpose. Programming is also basic in Android. I know that R7 will easily do many times faster than i5 7500.
I have to change all components again for Ryzen.
Also 24 by 7 use most time, heating problem, electricity are all main concern.
I can't spend more money except in SSD (but in future.)

Last,
I am not comfortable using AMD, never used any. What about AMD supports for all that Intel is supporting? Like virtualization as you said. Anything else it's not supported only Intel does? Or vice versa.?


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 24, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Skip Cooler Master Mem-chanical Gaming Keyboard & Mouse Combo Devastator II Blue Backlight (SGB-3030-KKMF1-US) - ₹3399
> 
> Get a Logitech G102 mouse and Logitech G105 keyboard (or TVS-E Gold if you want a cheap mechanical keyboard).



Hey, I decided to go for g102 mouse ₹1700 And g213 Keyboard ₹4000 from Logitech total ₹5700. Now skipping CM Devastator II of ₹3200. (So ₹1500 increased) (now total is ₹84827 from ₹83327)
₹5700, is it good to spend that much amount for this configuration??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 25, 2017)

Ryzen 7 1700 costs 25k which is equivalent to Intel Core i7.
Plus a motherboard costs 10k to 15k
So that makes total to 35k to 40k

Intel Core i5 equivalent AMD Ryzen processors are going to be released later in Q2 2017.

If you can wait until then. OK.

Sent from my Lenovo K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 25, 2017)

For me an Intel Core i5 6600k + Z170 Mobo costed around 30k

So an equivalent or higher performance AMD processor will cost around 15k + 10k for Mobo = 25k

This too later in June or July only. If you can wait until then it's Ok.

Sent from my Lenovo K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Last,
> I am not comfortable using AMD, never used any. What about AMD supports for all that Intel is supporting? Like virtualization as you said. Anything else it's not supported only Intel does? Or vice versa.?



64-bit x86 extensions were developed by AMD. So, basically Intel supports what AMD created.

Vice versa for 32-bit x86.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 25, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Ryzen 7 1700 costs 25k which is equivalent to Intel Core i7.
> Plus a motherboard costs 10k to 15k
> So that makes total to 35k to 40k
> 
> ...





bssunilreddy said:


> For me an Intel Core i5 6600k + Z170 Mobo costed around 30k
> 
> So an equivalent or higher performance AMD processor will cost around 15k + 10k for Mobo = 25k
> 
> ...


No can't wait. It's too much time.
What about keyboard mouse I mentioned.? 
G102 and G213 @₹5700 instead of ₹3200 for Devastator.?
Please check post number 29.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 25, 2017)

ico said:


> 64-bit x86 extensions were developed by AMD. So, basically Intel supports what AMD created.
> 
> Vice versa for 32-bit x86.


And what about Android environment ?
Programming and developing apps and other things. Which have more support AMD or Intel?


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> And what about Android environment ?
> Programming and developing apps and other things. Which have more support AMD or Intel?



Everything which works on Intel works in AMD and vice versa.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 26, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> And what about Android environment ?
> Programming and developing apps and other things. Which have more support AMD or Intel?



Ryzen seems to be good. Offers serious power and value. Never worry on compatibility of softwares. Anything based on x86/64 instructions will run on both.
I insist you give Ryzen a shot.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 6, 2017)

So finally out on buying today. But disappointment with products unavailability and all so returned empty handed.

Decided Rig -
CPU - Intel Core i5 7500 - ₹16000
Mobo - Gigabyte GA-B250M-D3H - ₹7500
RAM - Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB DDR4 2400Mhz - ₹4000
PSU - Seasonic M12II 520 EVO - ₹5200
GPU - ZOTAC GeForce® GTX 1060 6GB AMP! - ₹22500
HDD - WD Blue 2TB - ₹5000
Optical Drive - Asus DRW-24D3ST Optical Drive - ₹1000
Cabinet - Corsair Carbide Spec - 01 ATX Red LED - ₹3000
Antec Mid Tower ATX GX200 Window Black - ₹3000
Monitor - LG IPS LED 22MP68VQ-P AMD FreeSync - ₹8500
Keyboard/Mouse - Logitech G102 - ₹1500 [Amazon Deal]
Redragon K553 Usas Mechanical Keyboard - ₹4000 [Amazon]
Mousepad - Steelseries QcK (63004) - ₹500 [Amazon]
Thermal Paste- Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Compound - ₹400
Cabinet Fan 120mm - 1xCM JetFlo 120 Red Led - ₹900
HDMI Cable - Storite 1.5 Metre Super Slim High Speed HDMI Male to HDMI Male Cable with Ethernet Full HD 1080p - ₹100

PrimeABGB don't have many components locally. 
Corsair Carbide Spec 1,
Seasonic M12II 520 Evo and S12II 520,
Redragon Keyboards,
Logitech Prodigy lineup,
SteelSeries QcK mousepad,
Also all these products are not available in Lamington Road, Mumbai. Need big help here.
Anyone in contact with PrimeABGB or writing with them. Or in contact with other local shops or working in Lamington Road or staying nearby. Please provide me details.


 [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]
Should I purchase all products online?? On Mdcomputers specifically?? How are they Mdcomputers?
Because your suggestions are all from that site and products not available here. COD? Payment options? Etc? Warranty? Shipment cost??
(But I'm not comfortable buying all these amounts online)


Can you suggest other PSU than seasonic I can't find locally. I searched everywhere.
Without PSU I can't even purchase basic things to boot computer and work.



PS :  
Keyboard and mouse both are not required as of now means for 2-3 days. But main parts needed asap.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 6, 2017)

Buy these according as I suggest below. OK.

If all main components like the Processor, Motherboard, RAM, HDD, GPU buy from mdcomputers.in

Seasonic M12II 520 Evo OR S12II 520 from either eBay.in or overclockerszone.com

Corsair Carbide SPEC-01 from Amazon.in

Redragon Keyboards -amazon.in
Regarding Redragon, go with Vara K551 full keyboard

Logitech Prodigy lineup -mdcomputers.in

SteelSeries QcK mousepad -mdcomputers.in

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 6, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Buy these according as I suggest below. OK.
> 
> If all main components like the Processor, Motherboard, RAM, HDD, GPU buy from mdcomputers.in
> 
> ...



Shipping will cost more in Mdcomputers.
PrimeABGB have cpu, Mobo, ram, HDD, gpu, antec gx200 cabinet, monitor at local shop.. I can buy locally too except PSU. Only PSU problem was there I guess. 

And keyboard mouse mousepad, I will buy on Amazon with lightning deal (lowest price comparing all) I can manage till that time. I have old PS2 keyboard mouse still working fine I can use that.
QcK is @500 on Amazon and @800 on Mdcomputers.

Seasonic S12II 520 available only on overclockerszone.com and amazon.in
(Which to buy from Amazon or overclockerszone?)
Amazon shipping with ₹125 extra charges seller is overclockers zone.
Seasonic S12II Series 520-Watt Power Supply:Amazon:Electronic
Check this. Please tell.

Thanks for help. I know seasonic is best but now it's ₹6000 (all charges). Any other competitive suggestion.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 7, 2017)

If you have availability for the above said components locally then go with it.

Else talk with mdcomputers whether they will ship all via free shipping since you are buying in bulk from them, I meant total PC right.

Remember once you buy from them that's it, regarding any RMA you need to approach the local service center.

I suggested mdcomputers to a guy called Ronnie who is from a small town in Assam to buy all his PC components, instead he bought from Amazon.in where different 3rd party sellers do business. His Mobo & HDD came to him DOA(Dead on Arrival) which are brand new sealed pieces. Again I gave him local collection points for Mobo & address for HDD to get it RMAed.

Regarding PSU since the 3rd party seller in Amazon.in is overclockerszone themselves who are the distributor's for Seasonic in India, you can buy from them without doubt.

PS: Had Ronnie listened to me in the 1st place, he would have got or used brand new sealed pieces. For RMA, I had to direct him to his local collection point because he doesn't know.

But after 1 experience now he knows how to buy or RMA any PC components.

As for his Mobo, they didn't replace it rather repaired it. At 1st they even didn't accept it for RMA, I told Ronnie to request them. He got lucky and at least they accepted. Fortunately all components regional RMA Hub is located at Kolkata which is near to him.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 7, 2017)

[STRIKE]Ok

I contacted overclockers zone. They told me, you may have to pay "octroi" charges.

What will be total cost including octroi charges?
Seasonic S12II-520 S12II Series 520W Power Supply with 80+ Bronze Certificatio
Overclockers zone = ₹5950 + OCTROI = ??

And also Amazon providing with ₹125 charges.
Seasonic S12II Series 520-Watt Power Supply:Amazon:Electronic
Amazon = ₹5950 + ₹125 = ₹6075

Which will be better? And cost me less.[/STRIKE]

Update
Buying Seasonic M12II 520 Watts PSU from hardwire.in @₹6150 no shipping charges no delivery charges.
Seasonic M12 II 520 Modular Power Supply Unit - Hardwire.in
Buy Seasonic S12 520 PSU Online | Indi
Any suggestions


----------



## jodo_c (Mar 7, 2017)

Did you went to shop and asked or just checked the website ? There is also one more shop called ITWARES in same building As primeabgb do check there also.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 7, 2017)

jodo_c said:


> Did you went to shop and asked or just checked the website ? There is also one more shop called ITWARES in same building As primeabgb do check there also.


I checked all shops on that road.
Itware, not asked there. PrimeABGB asked on phone and went to shop also for buying all things.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 9, 2017)

Finally purchased PSU.
Thank you all for all help.
Specially [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]
MDcomputers e-mail me today informing device is in stock status. I now ordered Seasonic S12II 520 Watts from there. @₹5891 adding shipping charges and other.
I want to know what if product faulty, fake and other or need replacement. Need guidance.
How to RMA? is it different than replacement?

And also got delivery today
Logitech G403 Prodigy Mouse.

Really great mouse. Only thing is that I'm using it on mobile. Lolz.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 9, 2017)

Why did you hurriedly purchased without asking me? There is a eBay.in coupon by which you can get discount.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 9, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Why did you hurriedly purchased without asking me? There is a eBay.in coupon by which you can get discount.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


I checked that PSU on ebay, there is discount (your coupon) + octroi charges. I don't know how much octroi charges.

Should I cancel my order?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 9, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> I checked that PSU on ebay, there is discount (your coupon) + octroi charges. I don't know how much octroi charges.
> 
> Should I cancel my order?


There are no octroi charges when I bought from eBay.in. How come they are imposed now?

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 9, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> There are no octroi charges when I bought from eBay.in. How come they are imposed now?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


"They mentioned octroi charges will be there" in red font something.
5950 - 500 (coupon) + octroi charges = more than 5800 I guess??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 9, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> "They mentioned octroi charges will be there" in red font something.
> 5950 - 500 (coupon) + octroi charges = more than 5800 I guess??


*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170309/aede40358139be4fd262763bd6a80c10.jpg

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 9, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170309/aede40358139be4fd262763bd6a80c10.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170309/bbc70ba25ac262b6a489bb3f93dc0d5a.jpg


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 9, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170309/bbc70ba25ac262b6a489bb3f93dc0d5a.jpg


On delivery no octroi was collected from me. So don't worry about octroi when you are investing 6k on PSU that protects all your other components eh.

Inspite of the discount, you are miserly thinking about octroi and that too which gets collected upon delivery.

Come on dude, get enlightened buddy...

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 9, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> On delivery no octroi was collected from me. So don't worry about octroi when you are investing 6k on PSU that protects all your other components eh.
> 
> Inspite of the discount, you are miserly thinking about octroi and that too which gets collected upon delivery.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stormbringer (Mar 9, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> On delivery no octroi was collected from me. So don't worry about octroi when you are investing 6k on PSU that protects all your other components eh.
> 
> Inspite of the discount, you are miserly thinking about octroi and that too which gets collected upon delivery.
> 
> ...



Dude!!! He lives in Mumbai. Afaik Maharashtra collects OCTROI. You live in Hyderbad( Telangana State) which does not have any OCTROI thing.


----------



## ZTR (Mar 9, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> On delivery no octroi was collected from me. So don't worry about octroi when you are investing 6k on PSU that protects all your other components eh.
> 
> Inspite of the discount, you are miserly thinking about octroi and that too which gets collected upon delivery.
> 
> ...



Maharashtra has octroi
And when I bought from eBay even I was charged ocroi 
So yea please research before commenting that he is worrying unnecessarily

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 9, 2017)

ZTR said:


> Maharashtra has octroi
> And when I bought from eBay even I was charged ocroi
> So yea please research before commenting that he is worrying unnecessarily
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3


How much and for which product?


----------



## ZTR (Mar 9, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> How much and for which product?


Cabinet and it was 129₹
The cabinet itself was 2350₹

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## ZTR (Mar 9, 2017)

However when I ordered the CM Hyper 212 Evo from eBay (2300~₹) I wasn't charged any octroi
So I think it's only applies if the package goes above a certain weight 
But I might be wrong

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 9, 2017)

^5.5% octroi charges.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 9, 2017)

ZTR said:


> Cabinet and it was 129₹
> The cabinet itself was 2350₹
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3


Did you applied for discount?
Or same price mentioned on site? 2350. (Cabinet)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 9, 2017)

ZTR said:


> Cabinet and it was 129₹
> The cabinet itself was 2350₹
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3


Which cabinet?

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Mar 9, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Which cabinet?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


The one in my signature CM Elite 335U


TigerKing said:


> Did you applied for discount?
> Or same price mentioned on site? 2350. (Cabinet)


Don't remember it was back in 2012

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 9, 2017)

^as per my calculation.
eBay deal could have saved ₹200 comparing Mdcomputers.in

He was right. Discount is ₹595 (it was 500 yesterday).

₹5891 (Mdcomputers with shipping) - ₹5683 (eBay deal including octroi) = ₹208


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi friends.
Need help again..

Power cord earthing pin is missing from Power cord.

Seasonic S12II PSU.

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170311/930e8a8ddf69196749650e4db4f6d355.jpg


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Mar 11, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Hi friends.
> Need help again..
> 
> Power cord earthing pin is missing from Power cord.
> ...


You need to get
like one of these:(1.5 Meter) Storite IEC Mains Power Cable India Plug Kettle Lead Cord For Desktop PC / Monitor / SMPS / Printer - Black - Buy (1.5 Meter) Storite IEC Mains Power Cable India Plug Kettle Lead Cord For Desktop PC / Monitor / SMPS / Printer - Black Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.i @ 170.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 11, 2017)

johnjoyjoe1979 said:


> You need to get
> like one of these:(1.5 Meter) Storite IEC Mains Power Cable India Plug Kettle Lead Cord For Desktop PC / Monitor / SMPS / Printer - Black - Buy (1.5 Meter) Storite IEC Mains Power Cable India Plug Kettle Lead Cord For Desktop PC / Monitor / SMPS / Printer - Black Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.i @ 170.


As per specification its 10A 250v.
(Seasonic Power cord have same 10A 250v)
But some site says you should buy 15A.
??


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 11, 2017)

^need more suggestions?.
And also any Chinese Power cord can damage PSU???


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 11, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> As per specification its 10A 250v.
> (Seasonic Power cord have same 10A 250v)
> But some site says you should buy 15A.
> ??


Which site says?
I am using the same for my Seasonic PSU and no problems what so ever.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 11, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Which site says?
> I am using the same for my Seasonic PSU and no problems what so ever.


*www.techenclave.com/community/thre...nnect-my-seasonic-m12ii-850w-smps-psu.156345/

I read only 1st post that's why confused about 15A.
Thank you.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 11, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> *www.techenclave.com/community/thre...nnect-my-seasonic-m12ii-850w-smps-psu.156345/
> 
> I read only 1st post that's why confused about 15A.
> Thank you.


If you go into such detail then you need to re-examine every socket that you going to connect or use with your system like it is said in the Techenclave post above.

It will make you more confusing than ever.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 11, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Which site says?
> I am using the same for my Seasonic PSU and no problems what so ever.


Need help with registration of Seasonic.
Thank you.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 11, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Need help with registration of Seasonic.
> Thank you.


Unless there was a problem with your PSU which might need a replacement, the distributor will then ask for a proper invoice only.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 11, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Unless there was a problem with your PSU which might need a replacement, the distributor will then ask for a proper invoice only.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


Ok. And how to find out exact warranty?? It's 5 years written on site but from which date?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 11, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Ok. And how to find out exact warranty?? It's 5 years written on site but from which date?


From the date of the invoice.
Have a look at this:RMA - Sea Soni
Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 13, 2017)

Adding SSD to rig..

Need suggestions.
Crucial mx300 275 GB suggested by bssunil was expensive. @₹7000.

I found Zotac 240 GB SSD ₹4749 on PrimeABGB need suggestions.

Buy Online | ZOTAC ZTSSD-A5P-240G-PE 240GB SSD | Price in Indi

Also Zotac 120 GB ₹3100 PrimeABGB and ₹2700 Mdcomputers.

Is this 240 GB and 120 GB overall good products. For long term use and double the speed from HDD?
Not used SSD before so don't want to spend more money just to get best speed comparing other SSDs.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 13, 2017)

Get Crucial MX300 275GB.
That Zotac one is cheaper but not worth it.

Just compare the reviews and judge for yourself.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 13, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Get Crucial MX300 275GB.
> That Zotac one is cheaper but not worth it.
> 
> Just compare the reviews and judge for yourself.
> ...


After comparing..
Zotac is old, released in 2015.
And crucial mx300 is newer

Zotac reviews​ are better from foreign consumers and ok from Indians.
Zotac using old tech but good at that budget.

Any specific reason other than price (cheaper) why not to consider Zotac?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 14, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> After comparing..
> Zotac is old, released in 2015.
> And crucial mx300 is newer
> 
> ...


If you think Zotac is superior then it's your wish.
We are here to suggest what's best.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 14, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> If you think Zotac is superior then it's your wish.
> We are here to suggest what's best.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


Ok.
I found that at load crucial mx300 works better than Zotac and other competitors.
But for normal use like copy paste every SSD is similar.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 14, 2017)

^there is big price difference in PrimeABGB and other online comparing to Lamington Road Shops.
Lamington Road Shops are more affordable.
I5 7500 is available for ₹15000.
And other price differences are from ₹100 to ₹1000 and more.
 [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION], redgear mk881 keyboard is available on shops lower prices. Is this a good keyboard??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 15, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> ^there is big price difference in PrimeABGB and other online comparing to Lamington Road Shops.
> Lamington Road Shops are more affordable.
> I5 7500 is available for ₹15000.
> And other price differences are from ₹100 to ₹1000 and more.
> [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION], redgear mk881 keyboard is available on shops lower prices. Is this a good keyboard??


Yes
The keyboard is good. I am using it for a week. It has that clicky sound when you press the keys.

There is a lot of difference between a membrane keyboard & mechanical keyboard.

The one I am using shows that difference.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 16, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yes
> The keyboard is good. I am using it for a week. It has that clicky sound when you press the keys.
> 
> There is a lot of difference between a membrane keyboard & mechanical keyboard.
> ...


  [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]
Can you suggest 120-150 GB SSD??

Any local Power cord will do??? For seasonic PSU???
All are mainly ₹100 and same 5A output.
They told me for PSU you don't need more than 5A because 10A and all used by ovens, AC


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 16, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]
> Can you suggest 120-150 GB SSD??
> 
> Any local Power cord will do??? For seasonic PSU???
> ...


Samsung 850 Evo 120GB -4500.

Any good power cord from Amazon.in is enough. I suggest Storite.


TigerKing said:


> [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]
> Can you suggest 120-150 GB SSD??
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 17, 2017)

Can someone link me best in depth Assembling guide??
GPU and Disk drive connection queries.


----------



## ZTR (Mar 17, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Can someone link me best in depth Assembling guide??
> GPU and Disk drive connection queries.


How to build a PC: The Tech Report guide - YouTube

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 17, 2017)

Wow.. system is too fast for me..
Let's see what happen in few months..

10 year old Seagate Barracuda 120 GB HDD still works fine. Need to check for SMART status.

Is there any game I can get free, as I purchased new computer or GPU?

Which game to try first, for checking everything is working fine??
I want FIFA 2018 for computer, is there any good deal??

PrimeABGB shop is overall good.
They did some typing mistakes of products name in invoice. (But assured me that this will cause no problem for online registration but still you can mail us asking for new invoice and they will send you.)
Let's see how they provide other services.

Now only Keyboard remaining.

Cable management was headache but afterwards understood how to get it done with this antec gx200 (small cabinet). I should have purchased Corsair spec 1 online. Lol.

Registering each product is also headache. Took so much of time.

PS - Local non sense power cord  burnt. Nothing happened to computer. As I was trying to power on system it burnt. Sparks and all.
Ordered new cable suggested above. I tried old cable for normal windows and driver installation.

PPS: working fine.
New system and new features new settings new bios will take time to understand.
Everything good.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 18, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]
> Can you suggest 120-150 GB SSD??
> 
> Any local Power cord will do??? For seasonic PSU???
> ...


Don't use any local cheap power cord for your PSU. Get the Storite one from Amazon.in. It has 3 years warranty.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 18, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Don't use any local cheap power cord for your PSU. Get the Storite one from Amazon.in. It has 3 years warranty.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


I ordered that. But on Amazon site it's 1 year mentioned.

Can you please suggest me partition size?
Primary OS (windows 10),
secondary OS (not installed),
user files (documents, photo, video), softwares, games, movies, songs (other entertainment)
How much partition and size?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 18, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> I ordered that. But on Amazon site it's 1 year mentioned.
> 
> Can you please suggest me partition size?
> Primary OS (windows 10),
> ...


What's the total size of your HDD/SSD?

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 18, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> What's the total size of your HDD/SSD?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


WD Blue 2TB

No SSD as of now. I will buy it later.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 18, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> WD Blue 2TB
> 
> No SSD as of now. I will buy it later.


200GB for primary partition,
200GB for 2nd OS,
Remaining for the Games, Photos, Videos etc...

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 18, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> 200GB for primary partition,
> 200GB for 2nd OS,
> Remaining for the Games, Photos, Videos etc...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


Other family members saying make 4 drive?? What to do? And also which software for partition? Which one you use?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 18, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Other family members saying make 4 drive?? What to do? And also which software for partition? Which one you use?


If other family members are saying then let them create the partitions for your PC. Don't ask for suggestions any more buddy.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 1, 2017)

Something weird happening to my computers internet connection need help.

System info - Windows 10, Gigabyte b250m d3h, cat 6 UTP lan cable, d-link modem, tp-link router..

1st, I installed Intel Lan Driver from gigabyte dvd after installing windows 10. then from next day I was getting this error "yellow triangle on network icon" in system tray.
_I tried to solve this error by using Hiren's Boot CD 15.2, using program "Complete internet repair".
*www.rizonesoft.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/Complete-Internet-Repair-3-Main-Screen.jpg
I tried first 3 options, as below,
1. Reset internet protocols tcp/ip
2. Repair winsock
3. renew internet connections
Without restarting computer, these three options removed Yellow triangle from network icon in system tray._
but after sometime, 1-2-3 hour same yellow triangle.

Then I removed/uninstalled intel lan driver. Then internet starts working fine. "Yellow triangle" frequency decreased as I uninstalled intel driver.
So whenever I see this yellow triangle I use hirens bootCD program "complete internet repair" as solution.

Now, this Yellow triangle shows up I use IDM for downloading (Full Speed or occupies all download link) or torrent. at full speed. all this happens sometimes not every time.
When I pause torrent or limit download speed yellow triangle disappears, same with IDM.

Need permanent solution for this..
Thank you.

PS: I also tried changing lan ports for lan cable, in router, before and after removing/uninstalling intel driver.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 1, 2017)

Download all drivers from Gigabyte.in website and install. Dont install from the given DVD.


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 1, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Download all drivers from Gigabyte.in website and install. Dont install from the given DVD.



ok. 
as per site, new versions are available for almost all driver.
new version for intel lan driver.

Should I download and install all new version drivers?


----------



## ico (Apr 1, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> ok.
> as per site, new versions are available for almost all driver.
> new version for intel lan driver.
> 
> Should I download and install all new version drivers?



yes, that's for the best.


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 7, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Skip Cooler Master Mem-chanical Gaming Keyboard & Mouse Combo Devastator II Blue Backlight (SGB-3030-KKMF1-US) - ₹3399
> 
> Get a Logitech G102 mouse and Logitech G105 keyboard (or TVS-E Gold if you want a cheap mechanical keyboard).



hey friend.. 
I decided to go for TVS mechanical keyboard.
can you confirm some of these things??
Is it for real they are selling cherry mx blue switches at this price??
I found out post from 2011 (when I searched for "TVS mechnical keyboard review"), they mentioned it was available @1300 at that time, ps2 version. and also someone said they improve some things and release it again.
How many other versions they have???
and how do I found out which is newer version?
One person also mentioned that "Bharat" version is really bad...
Need detailed help with this.. asap..
Thank you...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 7, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> hey friend..
> I decided to go for TVS mechanical keyboard.
> can you confirm some of these things??
> Is it for real they are selling cherry mx blue switches at this price??
> ...


Just check this and take your decision:TVS ELECTRONICS - HOM


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 6, 2019)

Need help


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 6, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> Need help


Blast from the past!

Don't tell me you are still deciding about mechanical keyboard after almost 2 years.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 7, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Blast from the past!
> 
> Don't tell me you are still deciding about mechanical keyboard after almost 2 years.


Actually I don't know what's name for that upper part..
That upper part and the cushions are damaged. 
I purchased headphones with the new PC.. .. .. etc etc
Check image.
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190306/78c1d7a1f58bedea1e89d628f24a22e9.jpg
Can you please tell if I can get it replaced? It's still under warranty of 2 years. Now it's warranty getting over in this month.
I emailed customer service of hyperX regarding this issue. They replied back


> Dear Kingston Customer,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Kingston Technical Support. We regret for any inconvenience caused.
> 
> ...


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 7, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> Actually I don't know what's name for that upper part..
> That upper part and the cushions are damaged.
> I purchased headphones with the new PC.. .. .. etc etc
> Check image.
> ...


Where is the damage???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 7, 2019)

Still before trying all the above visit the kingston service centre & then try your luck.


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 7, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Still before trying all the above visit the kingston service centre & then try your luck.


Okay


----------

